# quit a job in a freezone



## dubainews (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all

i m working in tecom dubai i m about to quit my job because i doesn t match my expectations and my experience.

i m working with the company since a month and i m likely to get my sponsorship visa tomorrow

meanwhile an other company in the same zone has offer me a great position 

my question is can i get banned from woring in tecom?

what would you recommend to do to sort out the visa issue as it will look like thanks for my visa bye bye! 

any experience on that?



Y


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Freezone's do not employ the labor ban, that is for main-land (non-freezone companies). I would recommend though, that you read over your employment contract with the employer you are about to leave, in case there is a non-compete type clause mentioned. That would be something that would hinder your efforts to join the other company (i'm assuming, both companies are in the same line of business, ergo competitive). If there is no clause, well you can quit the company and they cannot ban you, you will however forgo all accrued benefits (end of service/vacation pay) due to the 6 months probationary period not being over.


----------



## dubainews (Sep 10, 2012)

Sara! thanks for your Answer! 

i m there since 1 month and half or less...they still have my passport at immigration i fear they refuse to hand it back to me 

Also i leave for a non competitor but what i understand by reading you is that they can still ban me if i have non compet clause...

?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

dubainews said:


> Sara! thanks for your Answer!
> 
> i m there since 1 month and half or less...they still have my passport at immigration i fear they refuse to hand it back to me
> 
> ...


Once the immigration process is finished they should legally return your passport to you, by law employers cannot retain passports, it happens but is not legal. I think you mis-understood what I said, Freezone companies cannot use the labor ban. If you are leaving a freezone company, you cannot get banned. The non-compete clause is something that can cause an issue, but you do not have that, so you do not need to worry.


----------



## dubainews (Sep 10, 2012)

what if i stay in the same freezone for the ban


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

If they paid for your relocation you may have to pay it all back plus the costs for visa processing!


----------



## dubainews (Sep 10, 2012)

i owe only the visa processing, which is fine with me and normal i think but my biggest fear is to get banned in the tecom freezone


----------



## sakshiindia (Jun 9, 2012)

*help*

can anyone tell me the rule,i joined in 27 aug,but i m not satisfied with environment and pressure..can you tell the rules to break contract.i am in probabtion perios.aur can you help me in finiding good job..they are paying less dan my qualification and work pressure is so much.i am facing health issues due to work pressure..plz help


----------

